# Thoughts on AquaBella



## twistedinkcreations (Feb 26, 2013)

My Local Aquarium Store has a product, AquaBella. The Owner has been pitching it on me for months now, telling me i will never have to clean my tank, do vacuums, or water changes... Im leery, it sounds almost 2 good to be true. Does anyone use this product? Can you tell me any pros-cons for it? ANY input will be helpful. I have a 55 gallon and a 29 gallon. Heres the link to my vid...

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=255026


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Because Cichlid-forum has a Reviews section we'd like any product feedback to be there so it remains available to Members and does not get lost in forum threads. That said, I do not see this product in Reviews.

Perhaps any replies can be via PM and Members with a review on AquaBella could request that it be added to Reviews. Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Try it out, be our guinea pig  I looked at reviews, but i cant take any of them seriously as they are the same types of people you see review on a big chain store review, totally clueless.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Interesting......


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

This is not a review of AquaBella, which I have never heard of, but there is no product that makes it unnecessary to clean your tank, do vacuums, and change water. There never will be, because those tasks fulfill vital functions that can not be replaced simply by dumping a chemical in the water. If it sounds too good to be true, it if often snake oil


----------



## twistedinkcreations (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah that was my thought too... to good to be true.. But hes got it in a 120 tall with 8 fish 4 of which are fully grown Coi, and he said he has done absolutely nothing to the tank but top off the evaporated water.. no vacs, no changes.. nothing, and the water is crystal clear... and its been in there for a year now.. I know the guy pretty well and i dont think hes feeding me a line... So IDK... i think im gonna give it a try, see what happens.. keep tabs on my ph and ANN levels. who knows.. may kick ***


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

You are the Guinea pig so keep us informed and if you can log water parameters once a week for us


----------



## twistedinkcreations (Feb 26, 2013)

in a few weeks here hopefully i will be getting a 110 tall display tank and when i get everything swapped over to that, then I will try the aquabella and keep you all in touch.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

If I had to make a prediction, I'd say your fish will survive the experience. Apart from a few super sensitive species, aquarium fish are hardier than most people give them credit for. I mean, a good number of them goes through chain stores like Walmart and lives to tell the tale. There isn't much in a private tank that could be tougher on them - short of draining out all the water ;-)

That all said, I try to provide my fish with optimal living conditions, not conditions where they just get by. To give you an example, most people would attribute a regular goldfish dying after 4 or 5 years to old age, but a regular goldfish can live well into his twenties! The same is true for many cichlids, and I seem to recall a thread where Fogelhund mentioned one of his catfish dying at age 36 or thereabouts. If you keep a fish in a cruddy tank with dubious chemicals for a year, it might seem like everything is just fine to you, but you might well have cut that fish's lifespan in half without ever knowing it.


----------

